# New Master Mason



## gld2333 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello Brethern:
I was raised tonight to the Sublime Degree of a Master Mason at Thomas B Hunter Lodge #1356 in Grand Prairie. It is an evening I will never forget.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats Brother


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your raising.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## ahkhaaron (Jul 13, 2012)

The best day of my life. What an honor it is to commune with fellow brothers! Congratulations sir!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations my Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 13, 2012)

gld2333 said:


> Hello Brethern:
> I was raised tonight to the Sublime Degree of a Master Mason at Thomas B Hunter Lodge #1356 in Grand Prairie. It is an evening I will never forget.



Congratulations Brother Gary!!

I am sorry that I missed your masters degree. I know that our Grand Tiler, W.: Keasler did a bang up job conferring the degree!! See you next week!


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Jul 13, 2012)

Gary I wish I would have known. This is Joseph Coffeen from Sam R. Hamilton 1031.  Congrats man! You deserve it. You have been very active.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats Brother!!


----------



## alaanemer (Jul 13, 2012)

*Congrats brother!*

All the best...


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Brother, and welcome!


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Brother.  Not something I will soon forget either!  Welcome to the fold!


----------



## PSG (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratulations! I hope to join your ranks soon.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, congratulations. I hope to obtain that important privilege soon. 3 weeks and counting down!


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations brother∴


S&F
Kyle
Spring Lodge #1174


----------



## Trip (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations I am on the countdown for that Sublime. Just keeping my forehead in the work. I know you have to feel a relief. Congrats again!


----------



## gld2333 (Jul 17, 2012)

You will make it, brother.  It is well worth the hard work.


----------



## gld2333 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, brother.  I encourage you to stay focused on your work.


----------



## kwilbourn (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations Brother. Now the "work in the quarries" begins.
Don't forget the Additional Lodge Light program work and Q&A are due within 90 days.


----------

